# momo sport rims with stock lug nuts?



## tagteam (Sep 8, 2001)

I just got some 15x7 4x100 momo sport rims. When putting them on I ran into 2 problems. 
1- the wheel wouldnt fit over the axle. after looking at the rim, i noticed a ring in the center that was causing it to not fit. I removed all 4 rings and now they fit but may be a tad too big.
2- I had no lug nuts. I read about tapered and oe lugnuts so i wasnt sure if the ones from my steelies wouldnt be ok. I'm not worried about looks because the lugnuts are so far into the rim you would have to lay on the ground to notice. after looking around for tapered lugnuts at local places and having no luck, i checked to see if one of my oe lug nuts would fit. it fit in just fine and after installing the rims with them i have had no problems.
I have been driving for 2 days with this setup, and i havent had any wheels fall off or anything yet, but i wanted to check and make sure it is safe.


----------



## tagteam (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: momo sport rims with stock lug nuts? (tagteam)*

anyone? the lugs seem to fit the holes just fine, maybe this wheel uses a oe ball seat lug... i dunno..


----------



## VR6Ole (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: momo sport rims with stock lug nuts? (tagteam)*

I think you are supposed to leave those rings there. These are the ones on the inside of the wheel hub, right? I think you will run into problems if they are not there. Where did you get those wheels? They should have given you (or offered to sell you) new bolts that would fit your car. That's what Tirerack does.


----------



## tagteam (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: momo sport rims with stock lug nuts? (VR6Ole)*

i bought the rims used off ebay. he gave me lugnuts, but i need lugbolts. there is no way the rims will fit on there with those rings. I tried to get them on there for 30 mins before i took them off.


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: momo sport rims with stock lug nuts? (tagteam)*

the wheels have a larger center bore than your car needs, and the previous owner must have had the same problem. However, you need new rings that will correct for your car which has a hub snout diameter of 57.1mm.
For bolts, you need conical/cone seat, as the VW oem bolts are ball seat. most all aftermarket wheel manufacturers use cone seats.
you can check here for bolts and hub rings: http://www.prestigewheel.com


----------

